# ID this peacock



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

Can you ID this peacock for me?

Thanks


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

If you aren't told for certain when you buy it. The best you can call it is a yellow peacock, or a sunshine peacock. anything more than that would be guessing.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

I ordered it from one of the online retailers supported by this forum. But some of them died and therefore I dont know which peacock it actually is.

Its either:
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Caroline (Swallowtail)
Aulonocara stuartgranti Blue Neon
Aulonocara stuartgranti Madoka Orange Tail Flameback

Im hoping we can narrow it down to 1


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

My first impression was maybe hybrid.

Does seem to have some Jacobfreibergi signs. The white edge to the tail and dorsal seems Jacobfreibergi. Maybe is supposed to be the Swallowtail. Seems too yellow to me.

Not a Madoka Flametail, doesn't seem that much like a Blue Neon. Certainly not a Maleri type or a Baenschi.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This is a pic of a Swallowtail from the lake I believe, compare.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

of those 3 I would agree the swallotail.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hybrid.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes this is a hybrid that most closely resembles A. walteri.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

It does look very much like A. walteri (pretty good looking peacock) and/or a swallowtail hybrid. Thanks for all the answers guys!


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

it looks like a standard Mamela Jake,

from your list it is the swallowtail.

It does not look like a hybrid to me..

Steve


----------

